
The Dudes Who Won’t Wear Masks - AndrewBissell
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/dudes-who-wont-wear-masks/613375/
======
hindsightbias
IMO, it’s a branding thing. If it was called Covid-Ebola there would be zero
problems.

